# Plants are Dieing



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I recently put some plants in my tank, but all seem to be dieing. Here is the info I have.

Water Chemistry:
Ph 6.5-7
Amonia - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - 0ppm
Temp - 83F
(Note: Peat used as filter material)

Plants:
2 - Java Moss Clumps
2 - Java Ferns

Fish:
12 - Baby Reds
3 or 4 Small Golds

Summary: I put the Java Moss in the tank about 2 weeks ago, now they are starting to turn brown. The Java Ferns have been in the tank for less than a week and are turning brown as well.

I changed my lighting (today) from Aqua-Glo bulbs to Coralife Actinics hoping this will give my plants better lighting and cause them to bloom.

I understand that Java is the easiest plant to grow and maintain, so what could be the problem.

(Side Note: I touch and move my plants around in the tank offten, maybe the natural oils on my hand might be the problem.)

Thanks -David-


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

PS. The Java Moss is turning brown, but isn't becoming hard or brittle.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i'm doing some research about which plants make the best nitrate sinks when i ran across this and thought about your posts. this was definately news to me. this site seems very credible and is a sort of meta-analysis of published studies. the whole thing is a great read, but here's an exerpt that's pertinent to your question:



> Aquatic Plants versus Biological Filtration
> 
> Plants, algae, and all photosynthesizing organisms use the nitrogen from ammonia- not nitrates- to produce their proteins. If the plant takes up nitrate, it must first be converted to ammonium in an energy-requiring process called 'nitrate reduction'.
> 
> ...


EDIT: link to the site... http://www.aquabotanic.com/plants_and_biol..._filtration.htm


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

ime, java moss does best when tied up. i had two clumps of java moss, one tied up and one clumped in a ball. as you may guess, the tied up one did better. use some fishing line and tie it up to a small rock and maybe they'll survive. btw, my java moss goes through a period of becoming brown, but then it starts sprouting green leaves again. i can't really explain it, it just goes through color phases. it never dies and falls off though, the new green leaves just expand on the brown ones.

with your tank, you need a better light. your new blue one is going to make it worse. plants need a full spectrum in order to photosynthesis. the blue one only gives out certain wave lengths. i suggest you get a zoo med bulb with the 10,000k rating. looks good and helps wiht plants.







try it out, then let me know what happens.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

did you use any fertilizer?
how many hours you have the lights on?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey chiefkyle, any updates? It's been awhile, I hope the plants are doing better.


----------

